# Checking hives in rain?



## Ellen (Dec 25, 2006)

What happens if you check a hive in the rain? I was in the new hives twice yesterday, but I'd like to go in today to see if they are taking the syrup from the baggies.

When I put the baggies in, I couldn't find the razor I had put in my pocket to slice the feeder, so I used an ice pick to poke holes in the ziplock bags. Do you think that will work? I couldn't come in the house for a new razor without spending 10 minutes brushing the bees off me.

I'd also like to make sure the queen in hive 2 did make it out of her cage.

Any tips on good fuel for a smoker? I have some cotton batts for spinning. Do you think they would work? I used straw yesterday, but could not keep it alight.

Sometimes I feel as though I am making every possible mistake. Perhaps the bees will survive my mishandling, though.

Ellen


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

It would bee better to wait for a nice day, they may teach you a lesson on a rainy day  they Dont like to bee messed with on a rainy day !


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Due to numbers we sometimes have to do manipulations in the rain. It is never a pleasant job and as honeyman states it's a good way to increase your sting resistance through innoculation with bee venmon. Most task should be done if at all possible in good weather. If the baggie feeders were properly set up and bees are not working them your opening the hive won't make much difference other than peace of mind.

If it is a matter of replacing the bags have everything ready, puff the entrance and under the lid and do the manipulation quickly and you'll do fine.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

A new package has 3 pound of bees. Open them on a rainy day and you will have made a split. 1 1/2 lbs. in the hive, 1 1/2 lbs. of stingers in you.

I would wait for a clear day.


----------



## Ellen (Dec 25, 2006)

I've had bees in the past. I wear a regular bee suit, gloves, hat, etc. I've never been stung. Is it because I'm careful or because I'm lucky?

This may seem silly, but where do you get stung if you're all covered up?

Ellen


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

A lot depends on the bees and you. Last year, I hived a package right before a few weeks of terrible rain. Before it ended, I had opened the hive to check on things. No stings. Later in the year, when the hive had a LOT of bees, I checked on a rainy day. No stings. A few weeks later, on a cloudy and almost rainy day, I opened the hive and was told to go back home. They meant business. 

That said, remember that they're all home when it rains out and they're pretty much un-occupied with other things...at least until you crack the cover.



> so I used an ice pick to poke holes in the ziplock bags. Do you think that will work?


Yes...but if you're worried about it, check the next time you can. When it doesn't work, it's messy.

For Ellen:



> This may seem silly, but where do you get stung if you're all covered up?


All the places you forgot! Actually, most of the stings are from when we don't bother to cover up. I wore a jacket on the first opening this year which was a full tear down. Didn't bother with gloves which was where they got me!


----------



## RdnckBkpr (Oct 8, 2006)

If you got holes poked in the bags the bees will find them. Opening the hive on a rainy day is like starting a fight with the the whole tribe. There are just to many bees out of work and bored.


Any tips on good fuel for a smoker? I use twisted shredded paper as the starter fuel. Light the paper with a propane torch, then throw in a handful of shredded cedar chips used for pet bedding. I then pack in either untreated baling twine and/or wood pellets. Using fuels with different burn rates keeps the smoke rollin'. The idea is to use what you have on hand already. After all you are just going to burn it anyway............right???? I have used pine needles with good success too.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>This may seem silly, but where do you get stung if you're all covered up?

Your suit gets stung even if you don't. Check your gloves, check your veil, check the seams of your suit, check your shoes, and you'll find stingers.

Bees hate being bothered in the rain. On a nice day when they're busy they might not take notice of you. Why aggravate them if you don't have to? If it's an emergency, do it. Otherwise, wait for good weather.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Ellen said:


> I've had bees in the past. I wear a regular bee suit, gloves, hat, etc. I've never been stung. Is it because I'm careful or because I'm lucky?
> 
> This may seem silly, but where do you get stung if you're all covered up?
> 
> Ellen


Since I don't even bother counting stings, and don't realize half the time I have been stung, It's not me I worry about. How many times has you suit been stung and the bee died as a result??? I just don't enjoy killing my bees. I consider that a sting, even tho it doesn't touch me. If 150 bees sting your suit on a rainy day, you kill 150 bees.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>What happens if you check a hive in the rain?

When doing queen rearing I often have to check them in the rain. If it's the day to transfer larvae, or transfer queen cells or whatever, then that's what I have to do. A little smoke (a puff will usually do) and they are usually well enough behaved. Occasionally some hive is in a bad mood because of the rain. If I weren't queen rearing, I'd leave them alone unless I had a good reason not to.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

For smoker fuel I like to use a combination of pine straw, untreated burlap and wood pellets. I also add a few dry sticks to the mix. With this I find its easy to get it lit and it stays lit for a longer time. I sell a lot of wood pellets, so I guess they are in wide use.


----------



## mwjohnson (Nov 19, 2004)

BeeAware said:


> For smoker fuel I like to use a combination of pine straw, untreated burlap and wood pellets.


Hi BeeAware,

Wood pellet's? Like you burn in a pellet stove?

The only pellets I've seen have a plastic like coating over them. At least I believe it's plastic.I think it's the stuff that is left in the fire pot after burning them, and folks call "clinkers". Are yours like this?

That doesn't seem to be awfully bee...or beekeeper friendly to me.

Just my 2 cents. Not trying to start anything here. If you like them,you like them I guess.

Pine needles smell real nice, pine planer shavings, pine cones, too. That's all I use, mostly because I make a lot of 'em .

Mark


----------



## livetrappingbymatt (Jan 13, 2006)

*fuel*

bailing twine to start & wood pellets make a long lasting smoker fuel.
rolled corrigated card board,pine needles, all good.
bob


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I use jar feeders and put them in an empty super on an inner cover that I have drilled extra holes in to set the jars on. That way I can open it up and check the jars every day without opening the hives.

I have excess Sage growing.... I am planning on drying it in small cords and using it in my smoker. I am hoppimg it will stay burning well and just be lightable with a match.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 2, 2005)

Bluegrass. I knew an NC Beekeeper that used dried cow manure in his smoker. The smoke was very white, had no odor, and burned very good. I guess horse manure would do the same. It's only smoke.


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

<This may seem silly, but where do you get stung if you're all covered up?>


In the knees if you are sitting down, and I bet you can figure out where they attack if you are bending over.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

One of my favorite quotes from an earlier post by iddee:

“Look at the sky. If you wouldn't remove the roof from your house, don't remove the roof from their house.”


----------

